# Whizzer Collection for sale very soon.  All Stellar machines!!



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2022)

My friend will be selling all his Whizzers very soon.  They are not $1,000.  Dig deeper.
I am going over tomorrow to take more photos.
They are all correctly restored and stellar.          Location:  Hershey, PA


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 28, 2022)

I thought I saw this same post  on Facebook forum back in August and November .....Did something delay the sale since then?


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> I thought I saw this same post  on Facebook forum back in August and November .....Did something delay the sale since then?



Yes.   He is ready now.  I'm going over tomorrow to take all the good photos with engine numbers.


----------

